# Zurück mit Vielen Fragen!



## -saiko- (26. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Hallo leute!
Ich bin jetzt seit nunmehr 3,5 Jahren nicht mehr hier gewesen.
Ich musste damals aus Beruflichen gründen das Trialen leider aufgeben, zwischendurch hatte ich noch einen schweren unfall der mir meine wirbelsäule ganz schön demoliert hat! 
Jetzt ist wieder alles komplett schick...


Ich will jetzt wieder anfangen mit trialen aber bin schon ewig lang raus.
Baue mir derzeit ein neues Bike auf, viel viel besser als mein altes, da meine Finanziellen möglichkeiten natürlich mittlerweile bedeutend besser sind.

Habe als jetzt einen neuen Rahmen, ZOO!
Allderings hat der ärgerlicherweise nur CantileverSockel ich möchte aber ne Magura HS33 Fahren. Kann mir einer tipps geben wie ich das machen kann ?!



Gruß an alle die mich noch kennen, aus der City oder von der ODM...


GReeeeZ


----------



## Levelboss (26. Dezember 2006)

Von Magura gibt es die Evo Adapter, die genau dafür gemacht sind um Maguras in Kombination mit Cantisockeln zu benutzen.






Wenn Du schon Cantisockel hast, würde ich aber V-Brakes benutzen. Viel einfacher einzustellen und bessere Bremsleistung. 
Maguras mit Evo Adaptern sind sind ziemlich beschissen einzustellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (26. Dezember 2006)

Ja danke Felix, du warst schneller!


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (26. Dezember 2006)

hab noch ein paar von den teilen im keller mal sehn.sehen aber nich mehr ganz so toll aus und diese teile die oben aufm bild schwarz sind sind bei mir aus alu und unverstellbar.wie gesagt fahr lieber v-brake!aber welche von den neuen zoo! rahmen hat cantisockel?
MfG


----------



## -saiko- (26. Dezember 2006)

Also dann doch die bewehrten XTR V-Brakes? Die hatte ich damals an meinem Wettkampf bike auf dran, war eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit, bis auf die standart bremsbelege, die in den aluschalen hätten mich damals fast in den rollstuhl gebracht, weil die lächerlichen splinte gebrochen sind.

Und jetzt mal noch ne ganz andere frage:
Ich will hinten eine neue felge reinhänge, weil meine alte Mavic 521D(bin mir über die zahl nicht mehr sicher^^) sehr alt ist. Was ist besser single speed oder wieder gangschlaltung ? Damals musste man laut regeln in der ODM 5 vom lenker aus schlatbare gänge haben.


Gruß


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (26. Dezember 2006)

würde single speed nehmen damit hast du einfach keine probleme und ist wartungs einfach


----------



## KermitB4 (26. Dezember 2006)

Kommt natürlich darauf an, ob du wieder Meisterschaften mitfahren willst?

Hast du keine Horizontalausfallenden, oder ist der Rahmen noch mit KEttenspanner? 

Ich denke SingleSpeed hat sich mittlerweile durchgesetzt.

MFG


----------



## -saiko- (26. Dezember 2006)

Naja erstmal normal wieder bissl trainieren und üben üben üben...
Mal sehen dann vieleicht irgendwann mal wieder ODM fahren.

Weiß nur nicht sorichtig wie man das baut sinlge speed, brauch ich da ne speziele nabe?


Oh man, hab echt keine ahnung mehr von Bikes.. :-(


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (26. Dezember 2006)

also die billigste preis/leistungs lösung wär das denke ich mal http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sessionID=F213b26e937ba368ae72a63d3cb54c067&method=m_catpd&nodeID=&groupID=11
einfach auf die nabe drauf und fertig ist es. und hält bombig


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (26. Dezember 2006)

ich hab einfach 3 9fach kassetten auseinander genommen und die spacer zwichen den einzelnen ritzleln genommen und auf die kassettenaufnahme gesteckt,dazwichen dann das ritzel das ich fahren will.ist zwar nur hartplastik,aber durch den druck von dem lockring passiert da nichts,ist bombenfest und wackelt 0 ! fahre ich jetzt schon 2 wochen und sogar der bike shop staunt xD 
gewicht ist ca. halb so viel wie das kit das C.D.L.C. meint,kostet 0,00
und hält mind. genauso gut  ich poste später mal ein pic wenn ich an ne cam komme.
MfG


----------



## speedy_j (26. Dezember 2006)

schaltung ist für wettkampf nicht mehr nötig. seit diesem jahr offiziel tolleriert und in ein paar tagen auch amtlich.

ich empfehle singlespeed. kann mich nicht erinnern, mal eine andere übersetzung gebraucht zu haben.

wenn dein finanzielles polster jetzt auch etwas hergibt, dann auch einfach mal wieder richtig investieren. lohnt sich aufgrund der besseren performance von einigen teilen auf jeden fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -saiko- (26. Dezember 2006)

Ja kenne ich, hatte auch immer nur ein einzigsten Gang in benutzung, gut war praktisch um in die city zur location zu fahren. Ansonsten war meine Xt Shorty nur dran weil ich es in der ODM dran haben musste...


Achja freue mich schon riesig drauf auf meinem neuen bike eine kleine runde zu drehen!


----------



## -saiko- (27. Dezember 2006)

Hiho nochmal ;-)


Beim suchen einer neuen passenden HR nabe stoße ich immerwieder auf den begriff "Starr" Bedeutet das, dass die cassette hinten starr ist, ich also nicht mehr rückwärts treten kann?  irgendwie verwirrt mich das alles ein bissl...



Will singlespeed bauen, mit dem baussatz von koxx aber schon normal den freilauf hinten haben.







gruß


----------



## Monty98 (27. Dezember 2006)

freilauf hinten geht bei der nabe nicht.

du könntest:
1. eine Freilaufnabe fahren (Chris King, Hügi, Hope,...)

oder

2. eine Schraub-Ritzel-Nabe hinten einspeichen und einen Freilauf rauf drehen und vorne ein starres Ritzel fahren.

auf jeden fall funktioniert der plan nicht mit der von dir abgebildeten (*starren *) Viz-Nabe weil man da NUR Steckritzel bzw. Kasetten raufmachen kann.

ach und neben bei rate ich vom Koxx Single Speed Kit ab weil mieseste qualität
und die nabe die gepostet hast hat schlechte Schrauben und eine Alu-Achse.
(die 2 beurteilungen sind mehr subjektiv als alles andre nur damit sich jetzt keiner aufregt)

manu


----------



## -saiko- (27. Dezember 2006)

hmm... wo ich aufgehört habe mit trial, hatten nur 20" ihren freilauf vorne, und die hatten damals solche imensen problem, hätte nicht gedacht das sich das konzept auch fürs 26" durchsetzt.. naja also dann doch altbewerte XTR MTB nabe mir freilauf hinten...


Kennt einer die Mavic EX 721 MTB Felge ?
Hab in meinem Trialbike noch die D521 drin und war sehr zufrieden damit...


MFG


----------



## ecols (27. Dezember 2006)

Die EX 721 is keine schlechte felge.. aber leider zu schwer für vorn und zu schmal für hinten.. da müsste man sich schon ne schlaue lochung einfallen lassen..

frag mal flowagner, mit dessen hilfe könnte da was gehen..


----------



## Eisbein (27. Dezember 2006)

aber ist die 721 nicht ne disc felge? und ich glaube 30mm ist die auch breit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -saiko- (27. Dezember 2006)

Naja die Mavic ist wirklich ziemlich dünn 






Die ist leider nur 28mm breit...




Dann werd ich wohl doch lieber die hier nehmen..


----------



## trialsrider (27. Dezember 2006)

-saiko- schrieb:


> Naja die Mavic ist wirklich ziemlich dünn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



joar die try all und die echo felgen NUR DIE NEUEN!!! (die alten sind purer Schrott!!!) sind in ordnung! Aber wenn du was stabiles haben willst empfehle ich dir die Alex DX32 oder die Spank felge!   

gruß
martin


----------



## robs (28. Dezember 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> ...Aber wenn du was stabiles haben willst empfehle ich dir die Alex DX32 oder die Spank felge!   ...



Sehr weise Worte!!!


----------



## Eisbein (28. Dezember 2006)

ich würde auch von der Tryall abraten. da biste nur am nachzentrieren. vll. liegst auch daran das ich so viel gewicht mitbringe (86kg).? hat da jem. erfahrungen die dagegen sprechen?


----------



## -saiko- (29. Dezember 2006)

arg.. irgendwie wird alles instabiler. :-(

Hab wiegesagt noch ne Mavic D521 mit der hatte ich NIE porbleme.. :-(


Gruß


----------



## Cryo-Cube (29. Dezember 2006)

-saiko- schrieb:


> Also dann doch die bewehrten XTR V-Brakes? Die hatte ich damals an meinem Wettkampf bike auf dran, war eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit, bis auf die standart bremsbelege, die in den aluschalen hätten mich damals fast in den rollstuhl gebracht, weil die lächerlichen splinte gebrochen sind.
> 
> Gruß



Es gibt von heatsink Alu Bremsbacken für vbrakes in die du alle für magura erhältlichen Bremsbeläge einfach einkleben kannst. Super bremspower!
bei trialmarkt.de gibst dann passende Beläge. Einfach aus den Magura dingern rausreissen und in die heatsink Backen einkleben


----------



## Cryo-Cube (29. Dezember 2006)

-saiko- schrieb:


> arg.. irgendwie wird alles instabiler. :-(
> 
> Hab wiegesagt noch ne Mavic D521 mit der hatte ich NIE porbleme.. :-(
> 
> ...



Null Probleme wirst du mit ner DX32 haben. Die sind wirklich top stabil und 39mm breit.

Meine Empfehlung wäre hinten DX32 und vorne ne Tryall oder Echo. Die breiten Felgen bringens wirklich! Wirst merken wenn du umsteigst! Da stehtste viel stabiler auf dem HR!


----------



## -saiko- (30. Dezember 2006)

Hiho alle...

@ Cyro ich hab die Felge nirgens findenkönnen weder im inet noch in den ganzen bikeshops die ich abgeklappert hab.. :-(



Also mein bike steht, noch nicht entgültig,weil Mein HR noch nicht fertig ist aber der alte tut es solange noch... 


Hab jetzt nur noch ein problem:
Hab umgebaut auf singlespeed und hab einen passenden kettenspanner...
Und ne neue kette, allerdings hab ich jetzt das prob, das wenn ich richtig antrete greift die kette nicht richtig, konnte aber nicht rausfinden wo.
Vom gefühl ist es so als wäre die (nicht vorhandene) gangschaltung nicht richtig eingestellt. Oder liegt es an der kurbel ?! Kann mich dunkel errinern das sich alte ritzel nicht mit neuen ketten vertragen... 


Aber ansonsten ist mein bike top geworden aber eine üble umgewöhnung.
Von einem bike mit ohne gemetrie auf einen trial rahmen.. 


MFG


----------



## robs (30. Dezember 2006)

Ja, es kann sein dass das Ritzel vorne einfach fertig ist. Wäre das wahrscheinlichste wenn hinten und Kette neu sind.


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (30. Dezember 2006)

-saiko- schrieb:


> Hiho alle...
> 
> 
> Hab jetzt nur noch ein problem:
> ...



Möglicherweise brauchts du eine andere Kette. Je nach Ritzel passen 9-Fach Ketten nicht mehr. Brauchst dann 1/2 x 1/8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -saiko- (30. Dezember 2006)

Edit: Bike ist fertisch.

Alte kette wieder drauf läuft hammermäßig )


Noch neue pedalen kaufen (die alten alien 2 knacken wie die hölle)
Neue V-brake bremsbacken (irgendwie bremsen die alten aztecs nicht mehr so pralle oder liegt daran das meine alte felge angeflext war.. hmm...)

aber ansonsten gehts gut ab... aber hab vorhin festgestellt, ich fange bei nahezu null an. 


:-(


MFG


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (30. Dezember 2006)

Mach ma ein bild von deinem Bike, wenns fertig ist !!!


----------



## -saiko- (30. Dezember 2006)

muss ich es dazu putzen ?! ;-)

Ja kommt anfang nächste woche. 



War vorhin mal biss unterwegs damit, irgendwie bekomm ich es vorne garnicht so einfach hochgezogen.. :-( also so surfen mäßig geht garnicht. auch rollbunny keine chance.. ist das normal oder brauch ich da einen neuen vorbau oder wie oder was..


----------



## trialsrider (30. Dezember 2006)

-saiko- schrieb:


> muss ich es dazu putzen ?! ;-)
> 
> Ja kommt anfang nächste woche.
> 
> ...



Keine Sorge das ist am anfang meistens normal muss man sich erstmal dran gewöhnen! Rollybunnys gehen aber auch nicth mit jedem rad gut. Da kann manchmal schon ein anderer Vorbau helfen! Aber warte erstmal ab wies ist wenn du drauf eingefahren bist!


----------



## kingpin18 (30. Dezember 2006)

-saiko- schrieb:


> muss ich es dazu putzen ?! ;-)
> 
> Ja kommt anfang nächste woche.
> 
> ...



Hi ich würde es auch gern mal sehen.


----------



## -saiko- (30. Dezember 2006)

Ich hoffe. Aber ich glaube ich muss wirklich nen anderen vorbau nehmen, weil ich auch mit viel kraft und gutem willen wärend der fahrt nix an der position des vorderrades verändern kann  Dafür bleibt es jetzt fast von alleine oben, wenns einmal oben ist. nicht wie mit meinem alten bike wo man noch schwerst arbeit leisten musste damit es bissl oben bleibt. 

Allerdings haben meine Bremsfinger nicht mehr die power und ausdauer die sie haben müssen  aber das wird alles wieder 



Fotos kommen noch 

Btw: geht jetzt im winter trialmäßig was bei den leuten aus dem Raum DD ?
muss fahren, hab noch bis zum 8. Urlaub 


MFG


----------



## Trial-o-mat (30. Dezember 2006)

@saiko: mir gehts wie dir. hab auch ne größere Pause gehabt und komm nu gar nich mehr mit meinem neuen rad klar. ist ein BT Raven 6.0
ist wie von 0 anfangen. Manual geht gar nicht mehr. achja und urlaub hab ich auch nur bis zum 8.


----------



## -saiko- (30. Dezember 2006)

Aber wohnst sicher zu weit weg um mal zusammen zu starten.. :-(
Naja ich will in der woche noch viel lernen und trainieren..


MFG


----------



## Raimund-Aut (31. Dezember 2006)

Trial-o-mat schrieb:


> @saiko: mir gehts wie dir. hab auch ne größere Pause gehabt und komm nu gar nich mehr mit meinem neuen rad klar. ist ein BT Raven 6.0
> ist wie von 0 anfangen. Manual geht gar nicht mehr. achja und urlaub hab ich auch nur bis zum 8.



Ich konnte mit jedem Rad prima manuals und hatte nie eine mehrjährige Pause. Mit dem BT 6.0 gehts einfach deutlich schlechter. 

Dafür gehn damit halt andere Sachen prima


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (31. Dezember 2006)

welche felge haste dir denn jetzt geholt. die Alex gibts bei www.trialmarkt.de


----------



## Trial-o-mat (31. Dezember 2006)

hört doch auf mit den scheiss V-Breaks!Die haben ganz klar keine bessere Bremsleistung als die HS 33!Bei der HS 33 hat man viel weniger Kraft aufwand!Schmirt euch ma etwas Fugentdeer auf die Felge!Die halten dann wie sau!Mit der Zeit findet ihr raus welcher besser geht!Ich hab auch die HS33 mit EVO 2!Wenn man die Bremsen zwei bis drei ma eingestellt hat weiß man auf was man achten muss und es geht auch viel schneller!Ich habe damit erfahrung weil ich selber für Freunde die anbau und einstell!Ein nFreund hat bei Checker Pig gearbeitet und hat mir gesagt auf was ich achten muss!Da hat es gleich beim erstenma geklappt!Jetzt macht mir das sogar langsam Spaß!HS 33 2006 sind echt Spitze!Vergesst die V-Breaks!Ihr werdet den Unterschied mit der Zeit merken!Ihr brtaucht aber Break Booster!


----------



## Trial-o-mat (31. Dezember 2006)

iht braucht aber unbedingt Break Booster!


----------



## trialsrider (31. Dezember 2006)

Trial-o-mat schrieb:


> hört doch auf mit den scheiss V-Breaks!Die haben ganz klar keine bessere Bremsleistung als die HS 33!Bei der HS 33 hat man viel weniger Kraft aufwand!Schmirt euch ma etwas Fugentdeer auf die Felge!Die halten dann wie sau!Mit der Zeit findet ihr raus welcher besser geht!Ich hab auch die HS33 mit EVO 2!Wenn man die Bremsen zwei bis drei ma eingestellt hat weiß man auf was man achten muss und es geht auch viel schneller!Ich habe damit erfahrung weil ich selber für Freunde die anbau und einstell!Ein nFreund hat bei Checker Pig gearbeitet und hat mir gesagt auf was ich achten muss!Da hat es gleich beim erstenma geklappt!Jetzt macht mir das sogar langsam Spaß!HS 33 2006 sind echt Spitze!Vergesst die V-Breaks!Ihr werdet den Unterschied mit der Zeit merken!Ihr brtaucht aber Break Booster!



 rofl...hier ich fahr selber ne HS33 und fahr mal ne richtige V-Brake wie die vom Felix Mücke...ich denke man muss bei beiden Bremsen das richtge Setup haben dann gehen die beide sehr gut! Aber glaub mal ne V-Brake hat EIGENTLICH ne bessere Bremsleistung als ne HS33 (also ohne Bitumen etc) dennoch könnte ich nicht sagen was ich wirklich besser finde!
und versuch nicht weiter uns was "neues"  zu erzählen! Hier gibts leute
die wesentlich mehr Ahnung davon haben als du und ich!


----------



## V!RUS (31. Dezember 2006)

Trial-o-mat schrieb:


> hört doch auf mit den scheiss V-Breaks!



Wahrscheinlich bist du noch nie eine richtige V-Brake (übrigens nicht "Break"  ) gefahren. 

Jetzt fahre ich seit ein paar Wochen vorn und hinten Scheibe, vorher bin ich lange V-Brake gefahren und war sehr zufrieden. Mit dem richtigen Setup ziehen die richtig gut. Ich hatte Ritchey-Bremsarme, Heatsink Pads, XTR-Hebel und noch Nokon-Züge. 

Mit HS-33 hatte ich auch öfter Probleme, V-Brake war nie kaputt.

Soll übrigens kein Angriff sein, ist meine Meinung.


----------



## Levelboss (31. Dezember 2006)

Trial-o-mat schrieb:


> hört doch auf mit den scheiss V-Breaks!Die haben ganz klar keine bessere Bremsleistung als die HS 33!Bei der HS 33 hat man viel weniger Kraft aufwand!Schmirt euch ma etwas Fugentdeer auf die Felge!Die halten dann wie sau!Mit der Zeit findet ihr raus welcher besser geht!Ich hab auch die HS33 mit EVO 2!Wenn man die Bremsen zwei bis drei ma eingestellt hat weiß man auf was man achten muss und es geht auch viel schneller!Ich habe damit erfahrung weil ich selber für Freunde die anbau und einstell!Ein nFreund hat bei Checker Pig gearbeitet und hat mir gesagt auf was ich achten muss!Da hat es gleich beim erstenma geklappt!Jetzt macht mir das sogar langsam Spaß!HS 33 2006 sind echt Spitze!Vergesst die V-Breaks!Ihr werdet den Unterschied mit der Zeit merken!Ihr brtaucht aber Break Booster!


 Wenn du meinst...
Ich würde an Deiner Stelle mal eine vernünftige V-Bremse ausprobieren.
Dann erkennst Du, was wenig Kraftaufwand und bessere Bremsleistung wirklich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (31. Dezember 2006)

och leute bitte nich wieder v-brake vs. hs 33 beide bremsen sind TOP.jeder hat seine ansichten,deshalb,lieber trial-o-mat,lass solche schlecht-machereien 
c ya all 2007


----------



## -saiko- (1. Januar 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> welche felge haste dir denn jetzt geholt. die Alex gibts bei www.trialmarkt.de



Bis jetzt noch keine, weil ich noch nicht so richtig weiß welche felge und welche nabe. Ich möchte jetzt zum neuanfang kein 400EUR HR fahren, das wäre mir zu schade. So ein CK hR kann ich mir kaufen wenn ichs einigermaßen wieder drauf hab. Wichtig ist mir das ich den Freilauf hinten hab. Die meinung kann sich ja aber auch noh ändern wenn ich die woche mit einigen leuten trainieren gehe und die vieleicht ihre Freiläufe schon vorn haben. Abwarten 



Zu dem Thema HS33 Vs. V-Brake kann ich nur sagen es ist vorallem eine überzeugungsfrage. Ich persönlich bin damals mit den HS33 nicht sonderlich gut klar gekommen, weil das öl im gegensatz zu der mechanik der V-brakes eine gewisse trägheit mitbringen. Das stört keineswegs im Trial einsatz aber wenn man gute XTR v-brakes mit hoher federspannung gewohnt ist, tut man sich schwer mit den etwas langsameren Hydraulischen anlgen.

btw: bitte nicht gleich wie die geier auf mich stürzen, wie gesagt ich rede von den 2001 / 02 HS33 modellen !


MFG


----------



## ecols (1. Januar 2007)

@HS33 2002:
im übrigen die beste Bremse die ich kenne 

obwohl die XTR V-Brake mit Ultimate Hebel auch sehr gut ging..


Frohes Neues Jahr!

Der Ölfetischist.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (1. Januar 2007)

Levelboss schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst...
> Ich würde an Deiner Stelle mal eine vernünftige V-Bremse ausprobieren.
> Dann erkennst Du, was wenig Kraftaufwand und bessere Bremsleistung wirklich ist.



  

-saiko-
Hol dir die Alex DX32 bei Trialmarkt.de am besten gelocht, oder kauf sie ungelocht und bohr selber Löcher rein (hab ich gemacht wie hier)!
Ist ne feine Felge. Die hält was aus!

Nochmal zu den Belägen.
Hol dir die heatsink Belag-Adapter (Frag mal den Jan ob er sie wieder rein bekommt, ansonsten bei heatsinkbikes.co.uk selber bestellen)
und kleb dir dann die HS33 Bremsbeläge deiner wahl rein( mit UHU Endfest 300 Kleber)


----------



## -saiko- (2. Januar 2007)

Naja mal sehen.. erstmal so mit dem bike klar kommen...
und das wird viel arbeit !


----------



## -saiko- (2. Januar 2007)

Ne allgemeine frage:

Habe auf singlespeed umgebaut, und fahre genau die gleidhe übersetzung wie damals aber ich hab mir schon immer gedacht das die vieleicht zu leicht ist.
Bitte mal ein paar kommentare dazu und eure übersetzung pls.




Hinten: 16
Vorne: 22


MFG


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (2. Januar 2007)

fahre auch vorne 22 und hinten 18 also noch ein bisl leichter


----------



## Levelboss (2. Januar 2007)

-saiko- schrieb:


> Ne allgemeine frage:
> 
> Habe auf singlespeed umgebaut, und fahre genau die gleidhe übersetzung wie damals aber ich hab mir schon immer gedacht das die vieleicht zu leicht ist.
> Bitte mal ein paar kommentare dazu und eure übersetzung pls.
> ...


22:18 oder 22:19 ist wunderbar


----------



## -saiko- (2. Januar 2007)

noch leichter... hmm.


----------



## roborider (2. Januar 2007)

Also nochmal zur V-Brake: ich fahre vorn und hinten Deore V-Brakes + Hebel + Standardzüge vom Baumarkt + Plazmatic V-Fly Pads. Ich hatte mir vor ein paar Monaten dann doch ne HS33 gekauft aber die war nach zwei Wochen wieder ab und die V-Brakes wieder dran ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -saiko- (2. Januar 2007)

Echt ? 

Ham deine deore mehr power oder wars ein setupprob ?


MFG


----------



## Monty98 (2. Januar 2007)

@Heatsinks-Kleben:
ich bin seit Juli rote Heatsinks in den Alu Dinger gefahren ohne sie reinzukleben.
Da hat sich genau nichts getan. Ergo gibts keine Nachteile wenn man die nicht klebt. Jedoch bekommt man geklebte Belege klarer Weise schwerer (trotzdem überhaupt nicht schwer) wieder raus.


----------



## -saiko- (2. Januar 2007)

Naja wenns ungeklebt hält ist es ja gut allerdings bin ich ich eher von stecken, klemmen und einhängen nicht so der freund.
Bissl sicher muss es schon sein. Denn wenns nur daran hängt, das es nicht hält kanns böses aua geben.

MFG

sry, hatte mich vertan. Bin von V-brakes ausgegangen!


----------



## Monty98 (2. Januar 2007)

ich rede von den dingern:





die sind trial-spezifisch und da stopfst du die Beläge direkt von oben rein. Da gibs keinen Splint, da wird nix geschoben. Und wenn ich schon dabei bin empfehl ich dir die Heatsink Backings auch gleich, sind echt spitze!

Edit: Habe einen schwerwiegenden Rechtschreibfehler ausgebessert, da er meinen Post unleserlich machte. (shit....jetzt hab ich auch noch Vergangenheit und Mitvergangenheit in einem Satz...)


----------



## robs (2. Januar 2007)

Eigentlich verkneif ich mir ja so Spitzfindigkeiten, man sieht ja zu welchen Beschimpfungen das hier führen kann, aber bitte Jungs: 1 Bel*a*g, mehrere Bel*ä*ge! Ein Beleg (mehrere Belege) ist eine Quittung oder Nach-/Beweis...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (2. Januar 2007)

Monty98 schrieb:


> ich rede von den dingern:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nicht eingeklebt und die haben gehalten?
Ok probier ich beim nächsten Belagwechsel auch mal. Zur sicherheit kann ich ja 2 kleine schrauben durch die Löcher hinten in den belag drehen.


----------



## -saiko- (2. Januar 2007)

Hmm..  und die sind für V-brakes ?
Weil bei trialmarkt immer nur magura dazu steht.
wo bekomm ich die dinger für V-brakes ?!

Naja will auf jedenfall ne lösung wie ich ohne bitume fahren kann... Felge ist schon angeflext und bremmst jetzt sogar mit den alten Aztecs wieder richtig gut.


MFG


----------



## Cryo-Cube (3. Januar 2007)

trialmarkt.de vertreibt sie. hat sie jetzt anscheinend nicht auf lager(sind grad nicht auf der Seite gelistet) aber er bekommt sie wieder rein.
kannst ihn ja ne email schicken


----------



## Eisbein (3. Januar 2007)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> trialmarkt.de vertreibt sie. hat sie jetzt anscheinend nicht auf lager(sind grad nicht auf der Seite gelistet) aber er bekommt sie wieder rein.
> kannst ihn ja ne email schicken



weist du zufällig was er für die dinger genommen hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (3. Januar 2007)

glaub waren 20 ohne Beläge, bin mir aber nicht sicher


----------



## -saiko- (3. Januar 2007)

wäre ja ziemlich günstig... naja mal ne mail hinwerfen!


----------



## Eisbein (3. Januar 2007)

jo saiko sach mal bescheit. dann müsste ich mir die nicht bei heatsink bestellen.


----------



## -saiko- (3. Januar 2007)

Ich ruf da morgen mal an! und geb bescheid !


----------



## -saiko- (6. Januar 2007)

Wetter ist heute echt hammer.. bin heute in der city.. würde mich freuen mal wieder ein paar gesichter zu sehen 


MFG


----------



## -saiko- (6. Januar 2007)

Also es geht alles wieder gut, aber jetzt mangelt es noch an der kondition wie sau... ist echt übel.

Aber sonst top, Manuel und rollbunny geht auch wieder.


MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (6. Januar 2007)

und wie siehts aus mit muskelkater? ;-)


----------



## -saiko- (7. Januar 2007)

Hab vorgesorgt ;-)
Eiweißshake 


War aber echt übel, man kann sich das garnicht vorstellen, was wir damals rumgefahren sind ohne pause immer getrialt... Und jetzt. Ich HRbunny bissl drehen vieleicht noch ne kante reißen aufs HR, danach kannste mich künstlich beatmen..


Gebt mal ein paar Trialbezogenen ausdauer Tricks, denn es liegt speziell an den Trial bewegungen und an deren intensität. Denn laufen gehe ich regelmäßig! ...


MFG leutz freu mich auf den nächsten regenfreien Tag!


----------



## Monty98 (7. Januar 2007)

Trick hab ich jetzt keinen für dich...aber ich nimm immer eine Flasche Magnesium-Gesöff (1,5l Wasser + 2 Brausetabletten Magnesium) und ich muss sagen das mich das schon pusht...Zumindest bild ich mir ein das ich in etwa 1 Stunde mehr Kraft hab als mit Wasser alleine...

Is übrigens auch gut gegen den Kater nach einer durchzechten Nacht ein Glas Magnesium-Wasser


BTW: In Hartberg, nähe Graz hatte es heute 17 Grad


----------



## -saiko- (23. Januar 2007)

War jetz zweit tage hintereinander wieder fahren.
Es wird es wird ;-)

Hab aber wieder ein paar neue fragen...
V-brakes fürs HR, welche sind die besten ?! Fahre schon immer XTR hinten,
mich würden aber auch mal alternativen interresieren. zb Avid 9.0
die ich bis jetzt sehr selten gefunden hab in einem shop.
Oder was ist mit den Avid Single Digit Ultimate ?!

Btw: Monty Bremsenspray, macht das sinn? Also lohnt es sich das auf die felge zu sprühen oder eher nicht?!


MFG


----------



## trialsrider (23. Januar 2007)

-saiko- schrieb:


> War jetz zweit tage hintereinander wieder fahren.
> Es wird es wird ;-)
> 
> Hab aber wieder ein paar neue fragen...
> ...



Hui da hat einer Kohle... die single digit ultimate sind aufjedenfall den XTR Ebenbürtig würde ich mal behaupten!  

Monty Spray ist ULTRA Laut und man hat ne brachiale bremskraft allerdings versaut es dir die felge (optisch) und wenn man zuviel nimmt kleben die Beläge sehr krass an der Felge was wiederrum unfälle zur Folge hat. Also ich denke Flexen ist immernoch das sicherste!


----------



## -saiko- (23. Januar 2007)

Naja Kohle ist übertrieben aber an der bremse sparen suckt.   
Was ist mit den Avid 9.0 ?! sind die gut ?

Will auf jedenfall die avid hebel kaufen, da ich meine LX schon ewig fahre und die Avids einfach schöner find. Dazu haben meine Lx einfach schon zu viel spiel..


Werd mal Montyspray bestellen... 

MFG


----------



## Levelboss (23. Januar 2007)

Montyspray kann ich nicht empfehlen, erst recht nicht bei V-Brakes.
Bei V-Brakes *darf* man kein Bitumen, Montyspray o. ä. benutzen! Das ist auch garnicht notwendig, wenn man alles richtig macht. 

Alle Bremsarme ohne Parallelogrammsystem sind gut. Manche wiegen etwas mehr, oder sind etwas steiffer, aber im Prinzip sind die alle ähnlich.
Alle Avid Modelle sind gut, die Ultimates natürlich besonders.

Beläge und Außenhülle sind das allerwichtigste bei V-Brakes! Beläge mit Alu backings sind das einzig Wahre. Heatsink oder Plazmatic CRV z.B.
Nokon Außenhülle oder Odyssey Linear Slick!
Und natürlich eine ordentlich angeflexte Felge.


----------



## -saiko- (23. Januar 2007)

Naja bin mit den XTR immer bitumen gefahren, hatte aber den riesen nachteil, weil es an wettkampftagen 2001 fast immer geregnet hatte :-( und da hatte ich stress.. :-(

Ich will weg vom Parallelogrammsystem das prob ist das dieses system mit der zeit spiel bekommt was minimal ist aber spürbar.  Deswegen reizen mich die Avids die sollen laut test hammer power haben ohne das Parallelogrammsystem.


MFG


----------



## Eisbein (23. Januar 2007)

also parallelogram ist nicht gleich mit power zu verbinden, der einzige vorteil ist das wie bei der HS33 die beläge linear zur felge geführt werden, soll das undgleiche abnutzen der beläge verhindern. Ich fahre die neue LX bild ist in der gallerie und die sind echt top. weniger spiel als die avid, und bremsleistung es gut. Ich fahr die jetzt mit adaptern und blauen Bloxx, und bin begeistert von der performance. also das fahr ich nur vorne, hinten werde es coustpads in heatsink backings.


----------



## -saiko- (23. Januar 2007)

Naja die Avid Single Digit Ultimate haben praktisch kein spiel durch die 2x industrielagerung. 








Wenn das Parallelogrammsystem tatsächlich nur für die lineare belagführung da ist, werd ich mich wirklich davon verabschieden. 

Wie hast du das mit den belägen genau gemacht ? Kannste komplett ohne alles Fahren und bremst wie sau ?!


MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (23. Januar 2007)

-saiko- schrieb:


> Wie hast du das mit den belägen genau gemacht ? Kannste komplett ohne alles Fahren und bremst wie sau ?!


Seit 2004 haben meine Felgen nix außer einer Trennscheibe gesehen.
Gute Beläge machen Bitumen und sowas überflüssig.


----------



## Eisbein (23. Januar 2007)

okay falls der gute mich mit meiner VR V'brake meint. auch bei mir das gleiche flexen, und vernünftiges einstellen nicht vergessen. ansontet noch nen brake booster nehmen und dann geht das steil.


----------

